# Anything good going on in a northerly direction this summer?



## cyberfairy (Jul 10, 2009)

Based in Lancaster and only seem to find out about good happenings in Lancashire and beyond by pure chance. Any good cheap festies or events happening over the summer that you want to recommend?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 10, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Based in Lancaster and only seem to find out about good happenings in Lancashire and beyond by pure chance. Any good cheap festies or events happening over the summer that you want to recommend?



Yes, get yourself to solfest 

Might not be Lancashire but it's not far from you.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 11, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Yes, get yourself to solfest
> 
> Might not be Lancashire but it's not far from you.



I think it has sold out but might be wrong-have I missed the festival in Hebden Bridge? Love an excuse for a bimble to Hebden and very keen on Hole int' wall


----------



## Espresso (Jul 15, 2009)

The annual punkfest, Rebellion is on in Blackpool in a few weeks. 

Mind you, if you stick your head out of your front door in Lancaster, you'll probably be able to hear it.


----------



## Flipp (Jul 27, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> I think it has sold out but might be wrong-have I missed the festival in Hebden Bridge? Love an excuse for a bimble to Hebden and very keen on Hole int' wall


The Hebden Bridge 'World on your Doorstep' festival is taking a year off in 2009 but will be back in 2010..
Solfest is lovely and there are still some tickets left...then theres Alchemy festival, brand new this one and 18th-20th of September, in Lincs/Yorkshire boarders I believe.
Eden festival is new also, Sept 4th-6th up in the forest of Ae in Scotland...its the dance crew from Wickerman so should be amazing..

Also, in Hebden, 23rd of October at the Trades club, a live performance from Mr Banco De Gaia - Its a fund raiser for the Bearded Theory festival (hit by Tornado earlier this year)...and will have djs, decor and lovliness hopefully..


----------



## jontz01 (Jul 27, 2009)

It's hardly lancashire but http://www.ynotfestivals.co.uk/ is going on in Derbyshire this weekend, cheap cheerful and chilled.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 27, 2009)

An unexpected bump-cheers guys and some excellent suggestions-just come back from Hebden Bridge and will try to return for Banco


----------

